# Great Hunt....PICS



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

First day 1 bird short of our limit took us about 4 hours should of had our limit in the first 2 and a half hours. Shooting was at fault.









The next day we were too short of our limit did not hunt very long. Dont have a pic from the final product. And these two are from the last day great hunt limit in an hour and a half. Only had too go on 3 walk, shooting was finaly right on!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice birds guys


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those great pics!!! It is great to see some young guys with a pile of birds! I know they're hooked for life, which helps to ensure that my sons will have someone around to help keep the tradition alive. Congrats gentlemen!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Great job you guys, looks like you had a awesome weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

bieganek tackle company. thats what i lke to see!! nice shootin guys.


----------

